# Udruga RODA > Želim! VOLONTIRATI u Rodi >  Lijepo molim za informacije :)

## Kruskha

Dobar dan ,

Upravo sam zvala u Dom za nezbirnutu djecu u Varaždinu želeći volontirati tamo.
Gospodin koji mi se javio objasnio mi je da (doduše šturo i nerazumljivo) da u biti oni nešto preko policije uzimaju, ne mogu uzet samo tako nekog ko nazove pa ajd (što je razumljivo).
Međutim nisam dobila nikakvu informaciju gdje se mogu javiti da ja mogu "dobiti propusnicu" pa da mogu volontirati tamo.

Da li bi mi netko od vas mogao pomoći sa informacijama?  :Smile: 

I poslala sam mail u udrugu RODA sa upitom volontiranja. Pa sad čekam.. jel se trebam učlaniti? Ići na neke provjere?
Kuda ? kako?  :Crying or Very sad: 

Hvala vam unaprijed  :Heart:

----------


## baka

Kruskha: "Međutim nisam dobila nikakvu informaciju gdje se mogu javiti da ja mogu "dobiti propusnicu" pa da mogu volontirati tamo.
Da li bi mi netko od vas mogao pomoći sa informacijama? "
Upišeš na internetu Volonterski centar i grad u kojem želiš volontirati i javiš se na kontakt. U Varaždinu ima i udruga i mogućnosti za volontiranje, ali prema njihovom planu i programu (http://www.cisok.hr/predavanje-u-cis...i-volontiranje).
A u vezi volontiranja u Rodi one će ti odgovoriti.

----------

